# Anxiety



## PdlMnky83 (16 Mar 2021)

Hey everyone. 

Does anyone here have an experience with completing the medical/interview with success, even after checking that they had past anxiety, migraine diagnosis with treatment? 
I have mine coming up and I fully understand that it is case by case and that only the RMO and Ottawa can make the final decision. I have not seen too many positives on here with regards to anxiety, depression, etc and see a lot of unfit posts. 

I won't go into great detail, but I was diagnosed with anxiety and migraines 6yrs ago while I was an Owner/Operator and dealing with contracts not paying out, etc. I talked to my doc, he suggested  20mg of citalopram and topemax and it worked and so did getting out as a driver and taking on a routine of physical fitness and diet that's not truck stop food, It has been coming up on 2 years with no medication and no life in the truck. and no issues.

Again I understand nobody here can tell me exactly an outcome, and that only those in charge have the answers. Just looking for a little insight and perhaps relatable scenarios. 

Cheers


----------



## Myck (17 Mar 2021)

Hey there,

I got in with a diagnosis of PTSD. I had to explain all circumstances, my doctor had to write letter(s) to confirm that I can handle high stress and I saw psychiatrist and psychologist also. Took a year to Ottawa to come back with a big yes !

Be honest, that's the only thing you can do. And document everything with your doctor. Make sure you tell the reasons why you felt that way and had those symptoms in the past. Advocate for yourself !

Everyone has a story, medications is never a bad thing if they are taken for the right reasons. You'll soon know if Ottawa think you can join the FAC with your medical past.

I wish you the best of luck !


----------



## PdlMnky83 (17 Mar 2021)

Myck said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I got in with a diagnosis of PTSD. I had to explain all circumstances, my doctor had to write letter(s) to confirm that I can handle high stress and I saw psychiatrist and psychologist also. Took a year to Ottawa to come back with a big yes !
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the reply. It gives me some hope haha. My doctor has been incredible with everything. I am just waiting for the medical to see what is up. I quit the sauce and cigs 3 years ago and have seen tremendous gains with the ability to handle high stress. I have discussed that as well with the doc over the past few years and it definitely played a negative roll in my past. 
Again thanks for the reply.


----------



## Myck (17 Mar 2021)

Have all hope until they give you the answer.
You seem to be doing what is necessary to keep a healthy life, keep doing all these efforts!
Again, good luck. I am crossing fingers for you. 🤞🏼


----------

